# Hey! I'm new!! Please read!



## MeredithLovesCats (Feb 26, 2008)

Hello, my name is Meredith. I joined this forum and was ecstatic to see a section dedicated to feral cats. I have found two feral cats and then domesticated them (Sophie and Rupert) and love them both dearly. I would recommend that everyone get a feral cat before going out and purchasing a certain breed of a cat, or check your local animal shelter. 

I wanted to say a huge thanks for those who are like me, who care about the feral cats!!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Meridith, thank _you_ for rescuing and taming those needy animals. You are proof that ferals can become pets...perhaps not all ferals, but patience and love can work wonders!  

WELCOME!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Welcome Meridith! Im so glad you have a heart for the ferals. They are the part of the cat kingdom that needs our help the most. Post pictures of Sophie and Rupert. 

do tell us more how you found them and how you managed to gain their trust. Glad you are here.


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## MeredithLovesCats (Feb 26, 2008)

Thanks for the replies!!


----------

